# ...and Plastic Ties, to go with Jim's Wooden Ties.



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think I've already posted this source for plastic ties, but I thought it would be good to have them next to Jim's wooden tie source in the thread:

http://www.8thstreet.org/3R/


----------

